# Prob been admitted to hospital



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to be admitted to hospital. My social worker came to do an assessment this morning, as she was worried.
Crisis team coming out to arrange an informal admission.(they hold the key to a bed) If I don't agree it will be a mental health assessment and I will prob be sectioned. . But crisis snowed under with referrals so could be tomorrow morning now.

Feeling awful. Tired, scared and alone.Been getting worse over the last couple of weeks really. Girls will have to go into kennels


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im sorry hun 
Its a shame you arent closer as I would have looked after your babies for you til you got home


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I do hope you aren't admitted; at least you know that your girls will be safe if you are - it's a good thing that they are in your care plan. Very best wishes xx.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I do hope you aren't admitted; at least you know that your girls will be safe if you are - it's a good thing that they are in your care plan. Very best wishes xx.


It's been a long day of explaining how I feel. Trying to find a solution where I can stay at home, but probably realizing I'm not well enough.. still crying


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Hopefully you wont be admitted, BUT if you need to go in and just have a break, may be for the best. I dont know, i dont know your situation. At least the doggies will be taken care of which must be a weight off your mind.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this, don't know what to say really. Will be thinking of you and your girls.


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish I could help. All I can do is offer my best wishes.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Your girls will be better off when they have a well and happy mummy so focus on what is best for you right now. THey will be well looked after and you can have time to recuperate. Thinking of you all x


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes that break if you want to call it that is very much needed, just to recharge your batteries.
Get better soon, i'm sure your girls will be fine and being back with them will give you something to concentrate on and work for 
I hope you have somebody to be there for you as well as your support workers.

All the best x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh sweetie I don't know what to say but you need to get yourself well to come home and look after your girls at least they will be safe in kennels


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It may do you some good to sort your head out and Clover and Daisy want a happy mum and they'll be looked after. Don't worry and take care of yourself xx


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear your not well at the moment! 

I hope things are sorted for you soon.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sending you very best wishes..x


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear you're feeling bad again. Hopefully it will help a bit if you do have to go to hospital and I'm sure your girls will be fine if they have to go to the kennels, they will be taken care of and they have each other xxx


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that Clovers Mum. It must be daunting the thought of going back into hospital, but your girls will be looked after. And I hope you get some looking after too if you are admitted. Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry you are being hit by a bad patch. As you know everything passes, but may be a help if you need it, to at least be somewhere where food and drink is offered and you can work through your feelings without having to drag yourself out because of the gorgeous girls. Yes, they give you a boost and you are forced to keep going for them but maybe you do need a short "time out".
They will be fine if you have to be admitted and be thrilled to have their Mum home feeling better.


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

ah so sorry to hear this.
just get yourself the help that you need, and if you go in take us with you, cos we will be here if you need us.
love to you and your doggies.
michelle x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that you may have to go into hospital cloversmum and I now its the last thing that you want too do, but if you haven't been feeling good and finding it hard to cope, it may be what you need just to give you a boost and some rest so you are feeling better again. Im sure the girls will be well taken care of and they do have each other.

Hope if you do have to go in it wont take long until your feeling much better again. Thinking of you and your girls. xx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thinking of you CM, take good care of yourself xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and the girls xx


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

I really hope your feeling better very soon. If you have to go in Hospital, i hope it is a short stay so you can be back with Clover and Daisey for Christmas. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Hoping you feel stronger soon, I know it will be difficult to leave your girls but they will be well looked after and if you are struggling at the moment it is for the best will be thinking of you


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm so very sorry that you're feeling ill again. I really hope that you get all the right help and care that you need and that you're feeling better soon.

Please keep in touch with us all if you can. We're very worried about you.

Heaps of get-well wishes from me, Rex and Tess.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thinking of you here too.
Whatever is decided I do hope you are feeling better sooner than soon x


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I can only echo what everyone else has said, Take care and get better soon. Pete.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

thinking of you, cm.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. You're such a lovely bunch of people  

Fell asleep on the settee about 7 PM. Just woke up. Daisy hardly snuggles up on the settee, but tonight even she did .

Don't know what to say, or feel .


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww im glad you getting snuggles of your girls, they are telling you not to worry , best wishes to you , so sorry you not well , last i heard you were really looking forward to xmas, hope you feeling back on form real soon xx


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Good Girl, Daisy!!

Wonderful what dogs know and how lovingly they respond.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are under the weather CM, hoping you will be able to take a little time out and feel much better soon. Lots of love to you and the girls x x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoping you feel better very soon. I'm sure your girls will be fine in kennels but they need their mum fit and well to look after them, so rest up and take care.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better soon. 
I'm sure your girls will be fine. 
Thinking of you and your girls. Take care. X


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon and are able to be home for Christmas. It must be difficult to have the worry about boarding kennel fees as well if you are on benefits.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking of you. Hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Thinking of you and the girls.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon , maybe little rest will do you world of good


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you CM x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking of you CM get better soon


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

They've been and are coming back with the police, GP to section me. scared , so scared. sorry


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> They've been and are coming back with the police, GP to section me. scared , so scared. sorry


It will be ok. Let me know if you need me. Jut remember they are coming to help you.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> It will be ok. Let me know if you need me. Jut remember they are coming to help you.


they will hurt me and take my dogs away from me .


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear, so sorry to read this, don't really know any details, but I can understand how scared you must be, please try to focus on the fact you will be getting treatment to make you better, best wishes xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I know you are scared CM but your dogs will be fine in kennels and you need to focus on getting yourself well Not sure why they need the police though that's a bit extreme


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh hun! Sorry to read this. Don't understand the need for the police either! No wonder you're scared. Clover and Daisy will be fine in the kennels. You need to look after yourself hun - for their sakes as well as your own. 

I'll be thinking of you, too.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey sweetie, very sorry to hear this.

Your dogs will be in good hands and time to focus on just you to get better.

Thinking of you at this really tough time 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear this CM  I'm sure they won't hurt you, they just want to help you and keep you safe and your babies will only be going somewhere temporarily while you get yourself better, it'll be a little holiday for them. Focus on yourself xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Clovers mom has asked me to give you all a quick update. 

She is still at home at the moment waiting for the GP etc to turn up. 
I think she is a little calmer now and has found out that the kennels are heated and understands the girls will be together so she is less worried about that now. 
She isn't sure how long she will be away for and if she will be able to access the forum on her phone. 


But hopefully she will be feeling much better soon and will be back on to update you all before long.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Get well soon CM, try not to worry, you'll be ok and the girls will be fine too. Take care.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update Dolly give her my love and best wishes please


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Big Hugs being sent CM
the girls will be fine and you will back with them before you know it xx
Take Care and don't forget we are all here for you x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thinking of you Clovers Mum x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thinking of you and hope you feel better real soon. xx*


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope that the best outcome for you has been reached CM and you're back on here soon .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you CM & hoping you'll be feeling much better soon xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

CM has asked me to update you all again as she is feeling a bit too upset to post at the moment. 

Basically the social worker came this morning and said she would be coming back with the GP and police later to take her to hospital. 
She has been waiting all day and was too scared to take the girls out and has been very upset and stressed all day. Her friend phoned at around 6pm to ask what time they were coming....they aren't. 
So basically CM has been left all day worried and stressed and they haven't bothered to come. They know she needs some help at the moment and isn't doing well but have pretty much just left her to it and aren't going to do anything. 
I know CM is very thankful for all the support off everyone on here and it does mean a lot to her. 
So she is going to order some food and cuddle her girls.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh poor CM  Please give her my love and let her know I'm thinking of her. x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know, she has been on the phone to me very upset. 
I understand that social workers etc are very busy and stretched but surely they have a duty of care? CM herself has said she is struggling at the moment and is upset she isn't getting the help they said they would give her. 

She will be seeing your replies, but is too emotional and sad to post right now. Hopefully she is feeling better soon.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh dear, please send CM my love and that I'm thinking of her please DollyGirl08


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

im so sorry to hear this cm,i really hope your ok,thinking of you and the girls.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

It really isn't right that they can mess someone around like that 

CM, you are a wonderful person. I'm sending you lots of big virtual hugs. 

Look after yourself, hun xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

We're all here for you and hope you get the help you want. Give you girls a good old snuggle!! Theres nothing better than doggy snuggles  xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

You get better soon, that's an order and you know me, I mean it. Take care. Pete.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Really hope the social workers can give you the support you need at home. After a good night sleep, often your problems seem allot more manageable, hope that is the case with you CM. Wishing you well.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pleased you're at home with your girls; keep on keeping on :thumbup1:.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh CM thats not a very nice thing that they did to you today, I can understand why you are so stressed  Hold in there, try to eat and drink a little if you can. Thinking of you x x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lots of hugs with them two girls x thinking of you x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I am so upset on your behalf. So sorry the system let you down and not for the first time. Hope you can get a drink and a snack and settle with your girlies - at least they are there for you and we are all thinking of you.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you dollygirl for the updates.

Cloversmum - I just want to send my love and a virtual hug.

You deserve far better support than this. Hang on in there. 

No reply needed. XX


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Cloversmum you are really one of the nicest dog Mums on here, even when you are obviously very unwell your love and care for the girls shines through.

I hope that soon you will be feeling better and life can again be a bit more stable. Once you are better I think we should have a meet up and celebratory walk for and with you and the girls. So when you are feeling better you can start thinking about this.

The pounding of paws, wagging tails, barking and hopefully a cup of tea.

Get well soon Cloversmum xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Praying for the best thing for all of you. If the worst comes to the worst, try to relax knowing that they are safe in kennels (even though they would much rather be with you, and you with them). The important thing is to get yourself sorted out so that the three of you can be together and happy.

Every blessing to you all. You are in my prayers.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Think it's shocking how they are treating you cm. You ask for help and this is the thanks you get! I hope your ok  I know how bad the system is. I waited all day yesterday for my nurse for her not to show up, and when they do phone me they try to freak me out by saying I'm being refered to a hospital far away cause I'm preg. I'm totally fine yet keep mentioning it! 

Hope you and the dogs are ok.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. They've done this to me before. 

Just going to have to get through the best I can. Going to go out with the girls in a mo. 

Not eating/drinking much. Just need to hold on somehow


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you have a good walk with the girls; maybe you could set your phone alarm to remind you to eat and drink - even if you get a drink and it takes you half an hour to finish in sips?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear you were let down yesterday, hope today is a much better one for you. Take care x


.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good to hear from you this morning, CM. Hope you enjoyed your walk, take care xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Well you're ahead of me if your dogs are walked. Hope the trip out has given you a bit of an appetite and that today feels a bit better.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to read that you aren't well,

Keep taking little steps xx 

Many hugs xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Well the girls have been out for an hour - it was much needed, as they went a bit mad 

Feeling dizzy even sat down, so off to lay down for a bit


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done on getting the girls out you really are amazing. You are up and out before I am, being the best dog Mum in the world.

Your will power is to be admired, have a drink something to eat and a nice rest now.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am sorry you are going through this CM. Keep cuddling the girls and make sure you eat. Thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Well the girls have been out for an hour - it was much needed, as they went a bit mad
> 
> Feeling dizzy even sat down, so off to lay down for a bit


have you eaten?,i sooo hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Well the girls have been out for an hour - it was much needed, as they went a bit mad
> 
> Feeling dizzy even sat down, so off to lay down for a bit


Get a hot cuppa and some food down your neck madam  
Hope you feel better this morning. You are a strong person.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

glad you've managed to get out with the girls. hope you're feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I've only just caught up with this CM and I'm so sorry both for how you're feeling and how the system has let you down.

They're well aware of the stress you must be under yet they add to the anxiety and stress by leaving you in limbo; grand :frown2:

All my thoughts are with you, I hope you get the outcome you both want and need and are feeling better soon. I know we don't speak often but I have always thought of you as one of the strongest of people and have a huge amount of respect for you, for what it's worth.

Stay strong and it's my turn to be a nag now when I say that even if you can't eat anything (and I'd be the same) PLEASE do keep drinking because the last thing you need is dehydration on top of everything else.

I'd say stay strong but I don't think it's needed; I've never seen you be anything else.

Em and Bumble xxxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Well the girls have been out for an hour - it was much needed, as they went a bit mad
> 
> Feeling dizzy even sat down, so off to lay down for a bit


Really sorry your not feeling well Cloversmum and also that your not getting the help you need. You do need to try and eat a bit and drink, if your not and been out in the cold walking your blood sugar will get very low and likely that's why you are feeling dizzy and weak. Even if you don't feel like cooking could you eat some cereal or even a bit of toast? That's slow release carbohydrate and it should make you feel better together with a hot cuppa with some sugar in.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Please get something to eat even if its only something like a Cuppa soup and a cup of tea will make you feel better.

You must take care of yourself I hope you are feeling better soon and get the help you need


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Well the girls have been out for an hour - it was much needed, as they went a bit mad
> 
> *Feeling dizzy even sat down*, so off to lay down for a bit


Possible low sugar? Do try and drink some sugary drinks and have some soup if you can.

I hate the "care" (how can we call it that?), that people with mental health illnesses get in this country. You, and everyone else affected, deserve far better.

Hang on in there. You need to put yourself first for once, but I've a feeling it is your dedicated love and care for your girls that will get you through this.

Sending you strength and positive vibes.

Take care. X


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> CM has asked me to update you all again as she is feeling a bit too upset to post at the moment.
> 
> Basically the social worker came this morning and said she would be coming back with the GP and police later to take her to hospital.
> She has been waiting all day and was too scared to take the girls out and has been very upset and stressed all day. Her friend phoned at around 6pm to ask what time they were coming....they aren't.
> ...





DollyGirl08 said:


> I know, she has been on the phone to me very upset.
> I understand that social workers etc are very busy and stretched but surely they have a duty of care? CM herself has said she is struggling at the moment and is upset she isn't getting the help they said they would give her.
> 
> She will be seeing your replies, but is too emotional and sad to post right now. Hopefully she is feeling better soon.


For one they would not bring the police unless there was a risk of violence from CM, it isnt the Social Workers decision, it is the AMHP who makes the decision of whether CM needs to be assessed under the Mental Health Act and the AMHP will arrange the consultant, GP or Section 12 approved doctor, to meet the criteria for detention CM as to pose significant risk to either herself or others or both. There is a lack of psychiatric beds in all areas of the country for those in crisis that dont warrant hospital admission there are Home Treatment services.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

How are you getting on CM? Have you managed a little something to eat and drink? No need to reply if you're not up to it, but remember we're thinking of you. Sending love and hugs from me and the boys xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

I think you are amazing taking care of your dogs while feeling so poorly yourself. Take care cloversmom and think how great you actually are. :thumbup1:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Wildmoor said:


> For one they would not bring the police unless there was a risk of violence from CM, it isnt the Social Workers decision, it is the AMHP who makes the decision of whether CM needs to be assessed under the Mental Health Act and the AMHP will arrange the consultant, GP or Section 12 approved doctor, to meet the criteria for detention CM as to pose significant risk to either herself or others or both. There is a lack of psychiatric beds in all areas of the country for those in crisis that dont warrant hospital admission there are Home Treatment services.


Actually you're not quite right. I don't threat any violence to anyone. The police always get called here to escort someone to hospital. They follow the ambulance.

My social worker is also an AMHP and as she knows me she obviously came to do the assessment.

The home treatment team (crisis team) were the ones who let me down yesterday, and have offered no support.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Good on you getting up this morning and walking dogs, please remember you need to look after yourself if you're going to look after your dogs and as others have said if nothing else have plenty to drink and some soup! Thinking of you and your girls - Ann


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> It's the implication I pose a threat cos the police get called to escort me to hospital that's upset me


Don't be upset, take a couple of nice calming breaths (I always do when I need to stay calm) cuddle up to your girls and think of all the people who are supporting you not the self appointed experts


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> It's the implication I pose a threat cos the police get called to escort me to hospital that's upset me


No wonder - talk about kicking someone when they're down  Take no notice - the people who know you will know that is not the case, and anyone who does think otherwise are not worth a second of your thoughts.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

On a brighter note - I was trying to find a way of controlling the pain I've got in my body, and not have to increase the prescribed medication I take for it.
So I bought a TENS machine. Not had it long, but it's brilliant And because it's portable I can wear it while I'm doing stuff. Best £21.00 I've spent in ages 

Thanks Dogless for suggesting it


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you feel better after a rest. Try to keep up with some fluids. You 'd worry if the girls wouldn't drink and we do too if we get the impression you aren't. (My predictive text just changed impression to immoral!!):confused5:
Anyway I'm thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The only person you pose a threat to is youself by not eating or drinking properly. You must keep youself fed for the sake of your girls. They need you as much as you need them.

Please look after yourself for all your sakes. More hugs to you


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

A threat? Rubbish. Don't take any notice, people always like to add their two pennorth. Is that how you spell that, not heard much these days! Hope you're feeling a bit better CM, what a brilliant idea about the Tens Machine. Some people on here have sense! Love to you and your girls xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

This person obv has no idea about how the system actually works in real life. Ignore it CM! Have something to eat and drink. Maybe order yourself a wee takeaway for a treat. Stick a DVD on and try not to focus on the bad for at least a lil bit.

I hope you and the doggies are doing ok.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I see Wildmoor is themselves a social worker and AMHP, so does have some understanding of how the system works.

However I can tell you that where I live the police always escort a detained patient to hospital. They follow the ambulance along with the AMHP and arrive all together to hand the patient over to the ward staff


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I do not want to argue. 
But I would just like to say that the reason this thread is here is because this is where CM spends most of her time therefore the people she classes as friends are on this part of the forum. 
I am not sure whether you know much about what mental illness CM has or any of her personal life. But if you did you would understand she is not playing anyone for a fool nor looking for sympathy. 
As someone who works in the social services profession I am disappointed at your responses. 
But I think it should be left there and if people wish to offer support then that is nice but if not then perhaps not post and possibly cause upset.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not playing anyone or attention seeking. I posted in the dog forum as it's where I mostly post. 

Some people on here have got to know me in real life and know I'm genuine. You're intilted to your opinion, but it hurts


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Wildmoor said:


> I think the whole thread should be on General Chat not Dog Chat
> 
> I replied because people were trying to put the blame on services supposedly not doing their jobs!
> This part is supposed to be about dogs not wether someone is going to hospital, it the same old c*** some one playing for sympathy sounds like pd to me and playing you all as fools:frown2:


I have watched CM for a while, initially considered that it was playing for sympathy (sorry CM)and because I was considering the truth of posts I kept my fingers to myself and didn't post. Edit sorry should have said I don't believe this to be the case.

However her posts revolve around what she does for her dogs, her concern for what happens to them when she is ill and questions about how her illness might effect her dogs. Therefore suitable for dog chat

It is our choice to post supportive comments that move away from dogs a little. It harms me not at all to be kind and supportive, nor does it harm you if I am or am not a fool. It makes me happy to think I have touched someone's life in a positive way, even if they were seeking attention.

I know I have commented but it would be nice if we didn't derail the thread by going off topic. If you wish make a general discussion thread in general chat about, I believe there is already one on Munchhausen by internet or something similar.

This is a thread to chat to CM her being ill and how she manages her dogs during that time.

As an aside CM I have spent the day grooming my girl I'm shattered, how do you keep your girls looking so nice?

Grooming is tough when you aren't well


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> As an aside CM I have spent the day grooming my girl I'm shattered, how do you keep your girls looking so nice?
> 
> Grooming is tough when you aren't well


Well they get groomed every other day and go to the groomers every 8 weeks  Daisy hates it


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm so glad Jackson is so short of hair as far as grooming goes. I feel for him in this cold weather though. Hope you are warm and cosy Clovers Mum.
It's a shame being in a caring profession doesn't turn you into a caring person.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wildmoor said:


> The police do not Always escort someone to hospital they do not have the resources, the delegation is given to ambulance the police will only attend to either execute a warrant to gain entry to the property or where there is risk to others, and it as to be significant risk.


Cloversmum is a much loved member of this pet forum, and sadly has much experience of local mental helath support.

If she says that that is what happens in her area, then that is what happens.

There is also the possibility that, through no fault of her own, she poses a danger to herself, not others, at this point in time.

Please have some compassion and respect.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

CM, I am glad that you all got out for some fresh air today.

I hope the dizziness has eased.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a bit scared to post now  

But I've just had some savoury rice and my friend/neighbour is going to help me walk the girls round the block


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> I'm a bit scared to post now
> 
> But I've just had some savoury rice and my friend/neighbour is going to help me walk the girls round the block


Don't let one person spoil your support, perhaps one day someone else will see your posts and gain comfort from them, plus the courage to do what you do keep going out and walking the dogs.

Savoury rice is lovely its one of those staples I find great because it takes no effort to cook it.

I'm going to quiz you a bit more later on your grooming x

I'm having a mad day doing lots of jobs that I should have done ages ago, I'm in the middle of cleaning out my frogs. Terriers and tree frogs aren't the best mix


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread, saddened by some comments but the majority of them are supportive CM. They're the ones to listen to. Glad you've had a little something to eat and have managed a little walk. I hope you wrapped up though, it's verrrrrrrrrrrrry cold! 

Take care, try and stay strong, remember you HAVE friends here who will listen to you any time you need them. Cuddle those girls and some of us will keep popping back to see how you're getting on.

Much love and respect. xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I really do not want to close a thread which obviously gives a lot of support to someone who needs it. 
Mental health is an area I know nothing about but I do not think here is the place to argue over the way the health service deals with the issues mentioned in this thread. Members are entitled to their own views and opinions but I think a little consideration could be used before posting them in these circumstances.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If you were at the stage that they considered a section instead of a voluntary admission or crisis team, and have not followed up with any support, I would contact MIND (they have a legal department) or a mental health advocate to get the care you need.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> If you were at the stage that they considered a section instead of a voluntary admission or crisis team, and have not followed up with any support, I would contact MIND (they have a legal department) or a mental health advocate to get the care you need.


Yeah my social worker came yesterday morning, she is also an AMHP, she came with the crisis team, who hold the admission beds.

They talked to me for ages and said I needed sectioning and would be back with the police and consultant and GP. Nothing happened.

At 6PM last night my friend phoned the crisis team and demanded to know what was happening, they said that it wouldn't be followed up.

So left with no support. My friend has left a message on the advocates phone,


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cloversmum - So glad that you have been able to eat something, and that you will have company on your walk.

Did you manage to get your house decorated? We have our lights up now - I find they are really soothing.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Cloversmum - So glad that you have been able to eat something, and that you will have company on your walk.
> 
> Did you manage to get your house decorated? We have our lights up now - I find they are really soothing.


I LOVE lights! I have multi coloured ones and some white ones. I can sit and watch them for ages.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Yeah my social worker came yesterday morning, she is also an AMHP, she came with the crisis team, who hold the admission beds.
> 
> They talked to me for ages and said I needed sectioning and would be back with the police and consultant and GP. Nothing happened.
> 
> ...


I hope the advocate is able to sort it out.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I LOVE lights! I have multi coloured ones and some white ones. I can sit and watch them for ages.


If I had my way, I'd have one of those special sensory light rooms in my house, all year round.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> If I had my way, I'd have one of those special sensory light rooms in my house, all year round.


I've put some lights around on book case and Daisy keeps going to look at them


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Summersky said:


> If I had my way, I'd have one of those special sensory light rooms in my house, all year round.


lol I have my Xmas lights up all year round!!! I love the colours and watching them flickering. And I have a fibre optic little light too.

Just to add they are not up in the windows or anything, (the multi ones are atm for Xmas) but I normally just have them around door frames.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Care to explain why not only myself but other people I know are let down by the services?! This is not the first time I've heard something like this happening. I know the services are most likely rushed off their feet, but do have some sympathy. 

I'm glad you were able to eat CM. Don't feel scared to post here. Can you speak to your psychiatrist? Have they said why they are no longer supporting you?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Care to explain why not only myself but other people I know are let down by the services?! This is not the first time I've heard something like this happening. I know the services are most likely rushed off their feet, but do have some sympathy.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to eat CM. Don't feel scared to post here. Can you speak to your psychiatrist? Have they said why they are no longer supporting you?


I think they are supporting me, but not considering an admission. Which is fine, but why come out do an assessment and say they'll be back with GP/P.Doc/ police to section me and then do nothing? 

My friend phoned them at 3 PM, was told it was been dealt with, phoned back at 6PM to be told they weren't coming back out. So one moment I'm deemed ill enough to be sectioned, next nothing, and I'm told nothing.

Need to talk to social worker on Monday, but right now my faith in getting support from them is nil


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

The whole system needs looking at, my 25 year old son was referred for cbt therapy on the NHS, nothing after months of waiting. I managed to scrape together enough to get him a private session-only to be phoned nearly constantly by the nhs people- does he still need his appointment! Ludicrous.

Please don't stop posting on here CM. I don't come on here very often but when I do I always look at any post you put on, to see how you're doing. The very fact that you can put posts on here shows you have an inner strength-never lose sight of that xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Know how you feel CM. When I was unwell I asked for help of anyone who would listen. That's not even like me. Try hanging on and if you need help maybe send an email to the Samaritans. I know they can't actually do anything, but they listen. 

Hope you got the dogs out ok. Don't worry if you didn't they will be fine.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

'and regardless what others are stating this thread needs moving out of the dog section into General Chat it isnt about dogs its about you' 




CM's posts revolve around the care she takes of her 2 dogs whilst trying to maintain a normal life under terrible circumstances. I know how this feels, personally, and I'm sure if she feels she wants to post on a DOG forum about her DOGs I and a lot of members on here are happy to read them!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think a Moderator needs to step in here?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

This shouldn't be closed just because one person is trying to stir things. Please ignore it CM.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I'm trying to put WIldmoor on ignore, but don't know how to


Yes, please do. Click on their username and click 'view user profile' or something along those lines - then when on their profile you'll see 'user lists' - click that, and then click 'add to ignore list'.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> I'm a bit scared to post now
> 
> But I've just had some savoury rice and my friend/neighbour is going to help me walk the girls round the block


Glad you have had something to eat cloversmum and that you have someone to go with you to take the girls out.

Don't be scared to post, there are plenty of people who are worried about you and want to give you support.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I won't do a quote, because I know CM has done the right thing in blocking you, and I don't want her to see your drivel via my post but in response to Wildmoor -

If the thread crops up every few months you will know what they're about - and you are under absolutely no obligation to read them! There are people here who wish to give CM support - you're clearly not one of them, and that's fine, but it really isn't difficult to not click on the thread.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If you put Cloversmum on ignore or didn't click on any threads she posted either you wouldn't see them that way.

Although you may not think your being nasty, to someone already in a distressed state, a few words used in the wrong way, even if you may think they are not nasty can be very upsetting.

Does it really matter at the end of the day what the procedure is and if the police attend or not?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> lol I have my Xmas lights up all year round!!! I love the colours and watching them flickering. And I have a fibre optic little light too.
> 
> Just to add they are not up in the windows or anything, (the multi ones are atm for Xmas) but I normally just have them around door frames.


This is exactly what my friend does, and they look so pretty.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would appreciate it if we could please keep this thread civil. Whatever one poster may think, if CM wants to put it in dog chat it is not hurting anybody, especially if they simply unsubscribe from the thread. Go to Edit profile, top left of page, click on subscribed threads and unsubscribe. Then you will not have to see it at all.

If I do not want to read a thread, or I think someone is being a drama queen, I simply do not look, so anybody else can do the same. I do not want to have to close it because of one poster.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

CM - dog chat is your home, and you belong here. Your whole life revolves around your precious girls.


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

been reading quietly on this one, wildmoor, please go away and keep your nastiness to yourself.
cloversmum, you are doing really well, keep talking on here, it will help i hope.
be strong and we are all here to help you.
michelle x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just closing this for a short time while I have a read through, due to the amount of reports we've had.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can we please keep this thread on track, if you feel the need to post unhelpful replies please ignore the thread.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi CM, just been reading through this thread and I would like to join the majority in wishing you well and don't ever stop posting on here, regardless of what some people say to you. I know this forum is important to you especially dog chat where you mostly post. I for one always look for and read your posts because as a fellow dog owner I look up to you for the way you look after your girls. I sincerely hope you feel better soon, please take care of yourself sending you and the girls hugs


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. The girls and I are watching X-factor. We want Sam to win


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. The girls and I are watching X-factor. *We want Sam to win*


The bit in bold - we do too!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no CM! I don't like her lol. She's a good singer but I don't like them comparing her to Celine Dion who is my fav singer lol.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Oh no CM! I don't like her lol. She's a good singer but I don't like them comparing her to Celine Dion who is my fav singer lol.


I like Nicholas too.. shame he's so young


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. The girls and I are watching X-factor. *We want Sam to win*


We do too! 

Must admit we never vote though.

OH hates Saturday evenings - we swing from Stricly, to x Factor -and then it will be on to I'm a Celebrity ............... hope there aren't any insects.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not keen on any of them really. Nicholas was poor in the Beyoncé song  Also he's not from Glasgow Louie! Lol!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like Sam, Nicholas and Luke. Luke has really grown on me, I like those scratchy voices.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Go Sam!!!! What a belting voice.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Go Sam!!!! What a belting voice.


I didn't like it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just catching up with this.



SixStar said:


> I won't do a quote, because I know CM has done the right thing in blocking you, and I don't want her to see your drivel via my post but in response to Wildmoor -
> 
> If the thread crops up every few months you will know what they're about - and you are under absolutely no obligation to read them! There are people here who wish to give CM support - you're clearly not one of them, and that's fine, but it really isn't difficult to not click on the thread.


I dunno so much about that.  Every time I see the little bent arrow (to say I've replied to a thread) I get all excited and curious, go to click on it, only to realise it's the WAYWO thread, and that's not really a thread I want to keep up to date with (sorry guys. Nothing personal... It's not you, it's me )

CM, glad to read that you've had a little something to eat, and been out with the girls. Sorry you've been let down so badly by the crisis team. I can only repeat what has already been said - you need to look after yourself so that you can look after your girls.

Take care hun. Don't let the nay-sayers get you down.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I didn't like it




See what their second songs are like.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. The girls and I are watching X-factor. We want Sam to win


She gave me goose bumps I like Luke as well his voice is so current


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

CM posts in dog chat because she has two dogs that she adores and so what if she wants to share her worries about her health and what is going on in her life who cares if you don't like it then don't read it I am a therapist and I know how hard it is to cope with mental illness and I for one think CM does an amazing job taking her dogs out when she is really ill
I for one have nothing but admiration for CM Lots of others would have given up given their dogs to re home but not CM she puts her dogs 1st


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Evening C.M. How the devil are you tonight, feeling a little brighter I hope. I've just been scanning through this thread and it seems to me that amongst all the good wishes you are getting just a little stick, ignore it, it's easy to be judgemental if your life is free from problems. I can't be of any real help, I have no experience of the sort of troubles you suffer with, but whenever I feel life is getting on top of me,( A rare occurrence I must say.) I take the lads for a walk, look at the countryside, listen to the birds and count my blessings. I generally come home and pour myself a decent malt. That always helps.
Anyway, get well soon, and take heart from all the good wishes that have gone out to you from the forum, and ignore the critics. Take care, Pete.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Not liking this rough copy song. Not a fan of them.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> CM posts in dog chat because she has two dogs that she adores and so what if she wants to share her worries about her health and what is going on in her life who cares if you don't like it then don't read it I am a therapist and I know how hard it is to cope with mental illness and I for one think CM does an amazing job taking her dogs out when she is really ill
> I for one have nothing but admiration for CM Lots of others would have given up given their dogs to re home but not CM she puts her dogs 1st


I really dont' mind where CM posts but I'm goign to mention that dog chat is open to the whole world, regardless of whether a person is a member of PF. Unlike General chat which requires a member to be logged into to view the threads posted there.

Just thought it was worth mentioning so informed choices can be made.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh I just loved sams 2nd song candle in the wind so I just voted for her


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hiya CM, just came to check in on you!! Looks like you are watching x factor too   Wonder who'll get voted off?? 

Pleased you are holding in there, keep strong. You have lots of friends on here and we are all routing for you, and want you to feel better and know that we care about you. 

Love to you and the Flower girls x x x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Take care CM


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you have a good night Clover's Mum. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

springerpete said:


> Evening C.M. How the devil are you tonight, feeling a little brighter I hope. I've just been scanning through this thread and it seems to me that amongst all the good wishes you are getting just a little stick, ignore it, it's easy to be judgemental if your life is free from problems. I can't be of any real help, I have no experience of the sort of troubles you suffer with, but whenever I feel life is getting on top of me,( A rare occurrence I must say.) I take the lads for a walk, look at the countryside, listen to the birds and count my blessings. I generally come home and pour myself a decent malt. That always helps.
> Anyway, get well soon, and take heart from all the good wishes that have gone out to you from the forum, and ignore the critics. Take care, Pete.


That is what I love to do Pete. I remember reading (can't remember which book) happiness is found in kernels a small moment of time, space, beauty. We have to find those tiny kernels of happiness enjoy and treasure them.

Walking with your dog, the cold crisp air in your lungs, the dew on a cobweb, the Christmas lights flashing and your dog watching them, the taste of a good malt :001_huh: These are kernels of happiness. I try and appreciate them.

So CM enjoy that kernel of Daisy looking at those lights, I too love them. I went out earlier, there was a giant lit up snowman and parcel in a front garden. The snowman was 10 feet tall it took my breath away I was like a big kid 

Get some rest and dream of dog walks.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet dreams Cloversmum. I hope that tomorrow is a better day.

Know that your PF friends are here and care about you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> That is what I love to do Pete. I remember reading (can't remember which book) happiness is found in kernels a small moment of time, space, beauty. We have to find those tiny kernels of happiness enjoy and treasure them.
> 
> Walking with your dog, the cold crisp air in your lungs, the dew on a cobweb, the Christmas lights flashing and your dog watching them, the taste of a good malt :001_huh: These are kernels of happiness. I try and appreciate them.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of kernels. Those special moments to be savoured and stored away.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry i ve not been on much today , glad you ve been out and about with some help , take all the help offered, hopefully you will get some quality rest tonight, just wanted to post this as i thought it was funny and will make you giggle in the morning , it took me a while to get it but i think you will get it no problem

and i would like to say also i dont approve of animals loose in front of cars


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hop you're felling better CM. Only just read this thread and see you've got a TENS machine! Aren't they brilliant? Both OH and I use ours when we need to and they really work well. 

Hope you have a good night tonight.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Good morning CM. Hope you are feeling better today and that the Tens Machine has worked (good, arn't they)
Don't forget to eat and drink today and give the girls lots of cuddles. Thinking of you. A lot more hugs coming your way


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Good morning CM hope today is a better day for you , hope your girls are behaving for you just had mine out and fed them, they followed me upstairs whilst I got changed and have covered my bedroom floor in tissue "snow" whilst I was in the bathroom & when i saw it they all looked at me as if they were totally innocent. you've got to love them lol


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi CM, hope you're OK today-the sun is shining here in Somerset-I hope it is where you are too xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning cm; hope the fresh air and dog walking helps this morning .



LinznMilly said:


> Just catching up with this.
> 
> I dunno so much about that.  Every time I see the little bent arrow (to say I've replied to a thread) I get all excited and curious, go to click on it, only to realise it's the WAYWO thread, and that's not really a thread I want to keep up to date with (sorry guys. Nothing personal... It's not you, it's me )


On your "Edit Profile" page there is an option to unsubscribe from each subscribed thread in the list if you wish to - I use it for those that give me that sinking feeling too! No offence taken BTW as a regular there, didn't want you to think this was a "snippy" reply, it isn't :thumbup1:.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all.Only just got up, so need to take these poor girls out


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Take care and look after yourself and your lovely girls xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all.Only just got up, so need to take these poor girls out


Bliddy hell! You're doing better than I am, missis!  M&M have been as far as the garden for a quick pee. :aureola:



Dogless said:


> Morning cm; hope the fresh air and dog walking helps this morning .
> .


Would that get rid of the little bent arrow? Because I always thought that arrow was just to say you'd replied to a thread?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning CM!!

Welll I'm still sitting here with my hair in a towel - butti is sunday,after all.

Sun is shining here - I hope yours is too, and today is a better day for you.

XX


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

No sun and Jackson and me still in bed at 9.30am. He will never go out till about now anyway no matter how I persuade him! Hope today is a bit better Clovers mum


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got back for a 1.5 hour dog walk. 

We went deep into the woods and saw no one  I'm trying to give the girls one decent walk a day. Ideally I'd want them to have two.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning CM! Hope you had a good night's sleep and are feeling a little better today.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Just got back for a 1.5 hour dog walk.
> 
> We went deep into the woods and saw no one  I'm trying to give the girls one decent walk a day. Ideally I'd want them to have two.


I'm sure they'll be fine with whatever you can manage for a couple of days. I love going out early with the dogs and they love chasing about the woods, haven't taken these three out yet it's raining here and I've got some kind of cold bug so am waiting for it to brighten a bit before I go, though they have been running around garden for an hour or so.

Hope you've managed to have something to eat/drink this morning


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done! 1.5 hour walk blimey thats rather energetic! Hope you can get the things done you want to and its set you up for a good day  I find its the best way to wake me up on a morning after my cup of tea!! 
I had to rescue a young ginger cat out of a 30ft cypress tree in the back garden this morning, went out to feed the chooks and heard it crying as it was stuck, think it may have been there all night! That was my good deed for the day


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you are an angel for rescueing the cat^^^


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> Well done! 1.5 hour walk blimey thats rather energetic! Hope you can get the things done you want to and its set you up for a good day  I find its the best way to wake me up on a morning after my cup of tea!!
> *I had to rescue a young ginger cat out of a 30ft cypress tree i*n the back garden this morning, went out to feed the chooks and heard it crying as it was stuck, think it may have been there all night! That was my good deed for the day


CM - I'm glad that you got out - that was one hell of a walk. tRemeber to ake some down time for yourself too, to recharge the batteries.

Oh my word. Did you coax it down, or did you have to go up yourself.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I coaxed the cat down about to about 10 ft he was crying all the way and then there were no more branches, then I got a ladder and grabbed the cat, he was lovely and didnt struggle, warmed him up a bit in my jumper, got him on the right side of the electric fencing and off he went home!!  I heard next doors dogs barking v early this morning so perhaps they'd chased him up the tree...I hope I see him again, I always secretly wanted a ginger cat


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Just got back for a 1.5 hour dog walk.
> 
> We went deep into the woods and saw no one  I'm trying to give the girls one decent walk a day. Ideally I'd want them to have two.


my three say would you like to walk them too cos i'm being lazy and havent got out of my pjs yet 

hope you're feeling better today


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Morning CloversMum 

Hope you are feeling a little better today, I'm very impressed with your long walk so early this morning, I think you deserve a lazy day now to re-energize!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry cm i didnt mean to not chat to you i got carried away with the lovely story of the cat rescue

i had my bf 's dog come to stay with me for a few days this week and i had to proper struggle to take him out , 

he s old and dosen't seem to do everything if i just take him in garden , so i have to take him to the nearest place he will have a run round and do it ,

i took him out at 9pm thinking that was him till morning
he had me out at 4am then 11.30am then i left him in as i had an appointment -got back at 4pm and he had done a big wee in the bathroom 

but he is old and i hadn't taken his water up. at least he done it where it didn't do any damage, i told him it was ok

you are doing brilliantly by your girls, i just hope you take care of yourself so well x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Bliddy hell! You're doing better than I am, missis!  M&M have been as far as the garden for a quick pee. :aureola:
> 
> Would that get rid of the little bent arrow? Because I always thought that arrow was just to say you'd replied to a thread?


The arrow remains but it stops a thread coming up in your notifications in bold. So it sinks without trace to you :thumbup1:.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

hiya CM sounds a nice walk,sounds my idea of a nice way to start the day
we`ve haven`t been very far with pup


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Afternoon Cloversmum.
Sorry if I seem a little tardy, just got back from the 'Big walk' Met a tiny six month old springer bitch who desperately wanted to play but seemed a bit intimidated by Flytes' size.
See you've been out for a walk, I hope you enjoyed it and found something to cheer you up a little bit. Take care. Pete.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

How are you doing today CM? hope that walk built up an appetite I have just got in after being up on the fields.

The wind was fantastic really blew the cobwebs away and now my little girl looks angelic fast asleep with her head on her teddy.

Unfortunately looks can be deceiving and in this case very deceiving, if you look closely that poor teddy has no stuffing because somebody killed him efficiently disembowelled him :frown2: and left the mess for me to clear up :mad2:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope you are having a cosy eveing Cloversmum. Our Christmas lights are on, and its feeling snug.

We have a Christmas float that goes around every year - it's just been down our road.  No children in the road now, but still the grownups stand and watch it go past. Lights blaring, Christmas music playing - and they even had pretend snow this year!! I love it all.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. If I'm honest I'm a little scared of posting about me after yesterday. But so many of you have been so supportive and kind.

It's been an awful day. i took the girls out for an hour and half first thing. That was actually nice 

Came home and laid on the settee, and cried myself to sleep. I realized I had some build up drinks left from last time, so I've had one of them.

I've walked the girls around the block this evening. Clover in particular is picking up on my mood, and is looking worried and been clingy. Actually Daisy does too, but doesn't show it so obviously. 

I am wondering if my care team will contact me tomorrow. No point me contacting them, and too scared of a repeat of Fri 

To each of you, thanks so much for your support - it means so much


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Keep your chin up C.M. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Don't be scared to post here CM you've plenty of friends, all wishing you well and happy to offer support! Glad you've managed to walk the girls I always feel better after a good walk around the fields. Pleased that you had some build up its a start, try to remember to eat and drink I know it's not always easy to cook and eat when your not on top form. Your girls will pick up on your emotions but like you they will bounce back. 
Take care thinking of you


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah I'm sorry you've not had a good day. 
I am hoping things get better for you soon.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Ive not been here long so dont know your history but from what i have read you seem a very strong, amazing person who cares deeply about her dogs  

I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

> Thanks all. If I'm honest I'm a little scared of posting about me after yesterday. But so many of you have been so supportive and kind.
> 
> It's been an awful day. i took the girls out for an hour and half first thing. That was actually nice
> 
> ...


Well done CM. I'm really impressed that you managed the walk and I'm very glad that you ate something.

The bad stuff will pass. Just hang in there.

Shocked that you feel unable to contact a group of people called a _"care" _team. Keep talking to us. We're all here for you and HUG THE DOGS!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning CM - get up and at 'em . Hope you and the girls have a lovely walk this morning and you manage to speak to your care team .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Bad nights sleep. About to go out with the girls, but neither are awake


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Bad nights sleep. About to go out with the girls, but neither are awake


Sorry that you had a bad night, try to get a nap after walking the girls. If i want to go out and mine are asleep i open some food i dont want them to have, that usually works


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi CM, yes have a nap when you get back. Not so sunny in Somerset today. I'm off to do some Christmas shopping later, I'm thinking Monday's going to be quieter than the rest of the week. It had better be!
Your comment about your girls being asleep made me smile. My Molly doesn't sleep at all I'm sure, either that or she has one Springer eye or ear on permanent alert to see if anyone is putting walking shoes on.
I hope your day is OK and you can get the support you need-never forget that you always get support on here, seems to me you have an awful lot of dog loving friends on here and that counts for a lot!
Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Good morning Clovers mum. Jackson has crawled into bed with me but it will only be till I've drunk my tea. Have quite a few jobs once J and I have been out.
Hope your care team get in touch. No one likes asking for help and yet that seems to be what is expected in the NHS now. Hugs all round.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Moning CM, hope your walk was nice. I overslept a bit this moning, not feeling completly human as yet.
Don't forget to eat and drink today and have a nice osy nap in the wam with your girls.
Be strong, we all know how strong you can be. Hugs all round


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Morning cm sorry you didn't sleep well, hope today is better for you and you manage to get some help. We're all here for you. Must get on now but will check in later take care


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Morning Cloversmum sorry you had an up and down day yesterday but glad you ate.

Ain't that just typical the dogs are asleep when you are up and ready to go out.

My girl is the same this morning I came downstairs she was still asleep. After half an hour I wandered past and said good morning, well if looks could kill I would be stone dead. Obviously the nice warm radiator is more appealing than I am, should I be insulted?

Hope you get a pleasant walk this morning and manage to eat a little something x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey CM, hope you're doing OK today and you had a nice walk with the girls. I had a rubbish night sleep last night and have woken up with hiccups 3 mornings in a row???

Hugs from me, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck for today! Hope you enjoy the dog walk and maybe a little bit more


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope things get better soon for you. The support is wonderful isn't it. I'm sorry, I don't know much about your situation, but you must be a very valued member reading the replies. 

Hope you enjoy your walk with your gorgeous girls. Stay strong.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> Hope things get better soon for you. The support is wonderful isn't it. I'm sorry, I don't know much about your situation, *but you must be a very valued member reading the replies.
> *
> Hope you enjoy your walk with your gorgeous girls. Stay strong.


Yes, she is  Don't know Cloversmum in the "real world", but she is a very strong lady who is an inspiration to us all. The way she always thinks of her girls first is heartwarmimng too.

Cloversmum, I just wish we could wave a magic wand and put everything right, but life's not like that, is it? Instead, I am sending my daily vibes your way.

Is there any way you can gert a supply of build up drinks and soups?

Hang on in there. Hopefully better times will come sooner rather than later.

Watch out for those little "kernels" of hope that can keep us going when things are at their toughest.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww hope you had a nice walk some breakfast and a relaxing morning, hopefully you getting a nap in now,

i posted this for someone else when they were having a bad day , they loved it, i hope you do to i think your girls will love it


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

well my friend phoned my social worker this morning, as I couldn't face it 

My friend wanted to gauge how my social worker felt Friday went and stuff. My friend told my SW that I'd been left with no support over the w/end as the crisis team never got back to me. She also told her it had taken me a lot to ask for help and to trust them, but for them to say they'd help by admitting me and then doing nothing had left me devastated and unable to trust her. 

My friend feels my sw is genuinely concerned but her hands are tied by the crisis team, as they are the key holders for admission beds and home treatment.

So I'm still at home with no support, and trying to get through the best I can


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> well my friend phoned my social worker this morning, as I couldn't face it
> 
> My friend wanted to gauge how my social worker felt Friday went and stuff. My friend told my SW that I'd been left with no support over the w/end as the crisis team never got back to me. She also told her it had taken me a lot to ask for help and to trust them, but for them to say they'd help by admitting me and then doing nothing had left me devastated and unable to trust her.
> 
> ...


Sadly, this doesn't surprise me at all. I know they are overstretched, but the support is absolutely appalling. And in your case, they could least have got back to you and told you that they didn't have a bed, or whatever they had decided.

Crisis team local to us is a joke too. Saying they will visit someone, then not turning up.

I hope your social worker can find some support for you. Is it worth going to your GP?

Stay strong Cloversmum.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Sadly, this doesn't surprise me at all. I know they are overstretched, but the support is absolutely appalling. And in your case, they could least have got back to you and told you that they didn't have a bed, or whatever they had decided.
> 
> Crisis team local to us is a joke too. Saying they will visit someone, then not turning up.
> 
> ...


GP can't get involved in my mental health care as I'm involved in secondary services


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> GP can't get involved in my mental health care as I'm involved in secondary services


The whole system sucks - for you, and everyone else in the same position.

They've lost umpteen beds in our area, and now when there is an absolute need, they send poor people to different parts of the country.

I hope this passes soon for you, and you start to feel a bit better, in spite of the lack of support.

Take care.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> The whole system sucks - for you, and everyone else in the same position.
> 
> They've lost umpteen beds in our area, and now when there is an absolute need, they send poor people to different parts of the country.
> 
> ...


Yep I was sent to London for 8 months a couple of years ago as no secure beds here


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Sorry your still not able to get the help you have asked for but am glad you've posted! How are your girls doing and did you manage to eat something today.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you sleep better tonight and have had a snack or two. I expect the girls are settling down for the night now. So disappointing that no one has appeared to reassess your care needs. I cleaned out kitchen cupboards today so feel very virtuous. Found all sorts lurking at the back of the to shelves!!
Sleep well.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that CM. Wish I could help you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just been catching up on this CM. Sorry there's still no support for you. 

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

The NHS at it's worst, unfortunately. Stay strong, CM xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you still haven't had the support you need, I run reports for the NHS and I am fully aware of how useless they can be and I am sorry this has happened to you


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm been admitted to hospital. My phyce turned up with my social worker and gave me no choice.

Just waiting to see where there is a bed. Girls going into kennels. Going to miss them so much


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh dear... Just saw this thread CM and hope you will be feeling better soon. I'm sure your girls will be fine and even if they are dogs, they understand that you are unwell and need help... You need to stay strong so you could soon reunite with them! 
In the mean time we all will be waiting to hear an update from you!:wink:


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

This may be for the best in the long run. It will give you a break and there will be people about to give the help you need. Hope the bed is not too far from home. The girls will be fine and so pleased to see you when you are feeling better. We'll be waiting for news of your progress. Big hugs.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope it's for the best CM.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Try to keep strong CM for yourself as well as your girls they will sense that your not well and will be sending you big get well wishes and hugs as we on the forum will be doing xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

apparently phyce is furious with crisis team. still waiting for a bed


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope the decision helps you in the long run; chin up and see you on the other side .


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry to hear thisbut probably for the best as you say,your girls will be glad to see you feeling better soon


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Going to miss them, and they won't get fed raw  The kennels are heated, they've been before and the owner is lovely.. but 

can't look at them without crying someone tell me they;ll be ok please


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They'll be fine CM  honestly  

Just concentrate on getting better.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

CloversMum they will be fine I have seen you post before how well the kennels look after them. Heated kennels nice company and walks. I bet the kennels lady will spoil them knowing that their Mum is poorly.

Will somebody be able to keep you updated on how they are doing?

I know they will be fine concentrate on getting well for them honey. I'm seeing you now all better out for a walk in the beautiful sunshine.


Everyone I think we should have a massive group walk with Cloversmum when she is better, to celebrate her recovery.

What do you think should we give her something to look forward too?


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

The girls will be fine CM, and they know that you need some rest. Everyone here is thinking of you and sending you positive, healing vibrations. Know that you are stronger than you feel at this minute and will come through this difficult time. Will be watching out for your posts when you are able and will be thinking of you and your girls. 
I hope they find you a bed soon and that it is not too far from home.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Your girls will be fine. They will be well looked after. And you need to be looked after too. Hope things start moving soon for you so you're not just stuck in this awful "pending limbo", which I think is the most difficult bit. Thinking of you often. x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

CM I am sure your girls will be fine while you get yourself well again


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Your girls will be fine  you just get yourself better and back here when you are well


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cloversmum - your girls will be OK. They will be well looked after - and they have each other for company. You can send some bits with them too. Maybe jot down some notes.

Right now, you need to concentrate on getting yourself to a better place. You always put the girls first - but you are important too.

I hope they have sorted the bed out now for you.

Take good care of yourself. Stay strong.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Now you can really start to get better, yor girls will be fine and be pleased to see you when you are well.

Stay strong, get better soon and lots of love and hugs to you


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just seeing this - take care Cloversmum, concentrate on getting yourself better, your girls will be ok xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for your recovery CM, your girls will love their little xmas adventure xx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope you're OK CM, please don't worry about your girls-they'll see it as a little holiday and they've got each other, so they'll be fine. And so will you be after getting the right treatment. Stay strong, let us know how you are, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------

